# Get rid of aim ads and more!



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres a tip i figured out. Everytime your computer tries to access hotmail.com it has to query the DNS server. There is a hosts file that you can modify so it automatically goes to blah blah blah.
Hence the magic
Want to block a url? A site? ads?
For windows systems goto c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc and edit the HOSTS file with notepad. Once you get it there is a little manual. IS the file isnt located there it should be located in c:\windows or just search for it using the start>search>for files and folders.
You can block aol ads for example by typing
127.0.0.1 ads.aol.com #AOLADS
its a neat little trick i discovered and I BLOCK AIM ads! mwahha! try it and see the power. If someone would be willing to.. add a batch file to automate this proscess  maybe we could make .ref text files and so a more system-based approach similar to the SPYBOT immunization thinggey,.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

forgot to say one thing. Make the aim ads (ads.aol.com and ads.aim.com goto 127.0.0.1


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

oh when you save save as "all files" you need to open it with notepad. Also before you save it. Right click and do properties on the file, and uncheck the read only box. Save, then re-check it


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

anything more to add... 

buck


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It also works for website ads, if you know where the ads come from. Or if you want to block an entire website, you can do that too. Or for AIM, you could just get a program like DeadAIM, AIM+, or Trillian, they all block ads, I think.

Oh, and there's an edit button at the top right of each of your posts, you know...


----------



## agundrum (Jan 4, 2004)

I tried this an I'm still getting an ad. The ones that have been the issue are the multimedia ones (with sound) Even minimized you still hear it.

Very annoying.

But... so far I have not seen any of this multimedia ads.

maybe it has worked for them?

we'll see...`


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

it worked great for me, im not sure why it didnt work for you, maybe i should upload my hosts file. As someone said earlier, you can block websites, that is very true, it wont stop the opo-up but itll block the download. Its good for trojans, and stuff. You can MOD you hosts file so you cant use aim.... ooh,..... getting dark thoughts... mwahahah! haha! mwahahah! Should i upload my hosts file???


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

the file is attached, i remove the readme jargon at the top to avoid copyright issues. Basically it says this:
add a # to make a one line commenst like so:
#im a comment windozem dont care bout me
127.0.0.1 localhost #mycomp
and to add them use da format above. Just right clikc on YOUR hosts file and uncheck the "read only" box. I made the file a "txt" file so make sure you open it in notepad and then save it as a "all file types" and remove the .txt extension, and then copy over yuour current hosts file. After you restart it shoud work. If youre still getting ads, please goto dos and type netstat WHEN A AD IS OCCURING/before and show what dos said, and ill try to mod the hosts file and upload a newer version. You could also use a sniffer and giomme the URL for the aim junk. Then i/you will mod it. IF YOU WANT THE FILE DIRECTLY JUST EMAIL ME AT [email protected] and I can email it 2 u


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If you use that with AIM though, does it actually remove the ad, or does it show up as the 'page not found' thing, or something like that...because that's what it did on websites.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

i added a more updated version of the hosts file, that also does AOL ads i believe but will also stop more AIM ads.
johnscompany.net/hosts.zip
just right click and select properties on your hosts file, and uncheck the read-only box. Then replace my hosts file with yours. This should stop all aim ads, and some aol ads. I made another post at the end with the updated version. This and that are the same version. they are identical.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

im not sure, i have deadaim which doesnt show the ad, and the audio ad is just not there. Im not sure what it looks like cuz dead aim hides it, but regardless you dont see it


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

aim+ isnt compatible with aim 5.0 yet, dead aim (free) doesnt do audio ads, and im not sure about trillian or registered deadaim. I assume they block ads, because the audio ads are on the clicnt side and AIM send the request


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Trillian has no ads at all, it's what I use, but I wouldn't recommend it if you've really gotten used to AIM...it's just another thing you have to get used to.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

i used to use trillian for a while but i prefer the aim client. Triallian does have a cool interface tho.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

cool it worked!


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

is anyone having any problems???


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pincmonkey:_
> *who are you? we dont host with you, or work with you....... and under the hosting plan it says we have unlimited bandwith..... whats going on here??? *


I'll PM you...


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

ok heres an update for the file, the ads have come back. This file blocks the new ads, after hours running a sniffer, and netstat commands, when the ad came on, i found out another server for AOL/AIM ADS. The new file is at:
www.johnscompany.net/hosts.zip
it incompasses new servers for aim ads.
Please update it heres the location for hosts files on win2k:
c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc
thats just for windows 2000 im not sure the location on other sections


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

i am working on a updated version to block ads on OPERA (www.opera.com)


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

maybe i could make one that would block ads on tons of servers  mwahahah! I made a batch file to automate the proscess, however it ONLY works on windows2000 if you would like the batch file email me at [email protected] and ill give u the batch file and file(z) u need to work it. The batch file only works on windoze 2000, if someone can give me the adresses of the hosts file for other windows OS, i can make one that will work for ALL windows systems, one version. Please post or email me locations of hosts file on XP, NT, 95, 98, 98se or w/e u can gimme.
Thanks for your support,
Pincmonkey/Unit


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pincmonkey:_
> *ok heres an update for the file, the ads have come back. This file blocks the new ads, after hours running a sniffer, and netstat commands, when the ad came on, i found out another server for AOL/AIM ADS. The new file is at:
> www.johnscompany.net/hosts.zip
> it incompasses new servers for aim ads.
> ...


awesome! Downloading and updating now! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

I got the following error when I tried to download it(I didn't delete any files):

Not Found
The requested URL /hosts.zip was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.29 Server at www.johnscompany.net Port 80


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

sorry wrong link, goto www.johnscompany.net/hosts.zip.zip


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

pleas email comments or fixes to [email protected]


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

a update on the files. For windows 2000 the hosts file is located in:
c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc
for 98/ME it is located in:
c:\windows
for XP it is located in:
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

pincmonkey....there's an 'edit' button at the top right of your posts...no need to post 3 times in a row each time you want to say something....


----------



## Eboy (Jan 6, 2004)

i did that HOSTS trick like you said, but it seems to only take off a little bit of the ads, i seem to be getting the nonmedia ads and 3 or 4 other ones, just bringing it to your attention


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McTimson:_
> *pincmonkey....there's an 'edit' button at the top right of your posts...no need to post 3 times in a row each time you want to say something....  *


Does he consistently re-post to gain member status? He belongs to another forum I browse through..... it's kind of humorous. I'm not dogging you, pincmonkey..but yeah - the edit button and maybe a spell checker would be nice... I'm sure you're over excited to share new things with everyone but calm down - we're not going anywhere ;-)


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

lolz kat_3y3z i kno what forum ur talking about. Sry abot the multiple posts issue, im not doing it for status, mainly because i dont care about it enought to make useless posts. Ill try to watch my posting habits from now on.


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok!


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

there is a much easier way to take out the ads....
all you do is go to where aim is located (normally C:\program files\Aim95) or sumthin along those lines and then find the file called advert.ocm delete this file and (you have to be completely signed off of aim) copy the one that says admin.ocm paste it in the same place where you found advert and the just rename the copyed admin file to advert. it has worked for me so far and seems to have just frozen the ads onto one specific one. which is good.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

did that work for the audio ads as well?


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

well it did but i kinda just froze one ad in its place and it kinda slowed down aim.. i tried taht one patch up there somewhere in this post and haven't had any problems yet. i probably couldn't hear em though just cuz i play my winamp thing a little loud
but owell hearing is good now so might as well use it


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

im going to run the sniffer again and try to see if i can find the server... or if there is one...


----------



## Eboy (Jan 6, 2004)

i added ar.atwola.com to my HOSTS file and it seemed to remove the ads with internet explorer page not found site


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

all the sniffers i used, i wasnt able to find the aim site  it could be that the ads are on loalhost


----------



## Eboy (Jan 6, 2004)

ever since i added the ar.atwola.com i haven't had any ads and i put it in yesterday morning and have tested it with 2 other comps too ..and it's workin sweetly


----------

